# Ego AIO airlock



## Boktiet (13/7/16)

Gudday all

I've recently noticed my device gets airlocked for lack of a better word causing dry hits. Unscrew a little and air bubbles comes out of the coil and all is good again for 3 or 4 draws and then same thing. Anyone else having these issues? Juice used maybe?


----------



## incredible_hullk (13/7/16)

are you using the new notchcoil (the one with the metal meshguard on top). i had the same issue with my ego and then cuboid mini 2 months ago and it was the new coils. tried the older generation coils and they worked fine. 

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## Boktiet (14/7/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> are you using the new notchcoil (the one with the metal meshguard on top). i had the same issue with my ego and then cuboid mini 2 months ago and it was the new coils. tried the older generation coils and they worked fine.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


Thanks for the feedback, I am using the 0.6ohm coil (last one I have) and I suspected the coil as the older coils I used never did that. I steered away from the notch 0.5ohm as they spit A LOT. Can't seem to find 0.6ohm coils as no-one has stock. Hope they are not phasing the coils out.


----------



## incredible_hullk (14/7/16)

i think
they have phased it out an
yeah spit back is horrific thats why i gave up on them


----------

